# European breakdown cover?



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

We are taking our Winnebago to France next year, this will be the first trip abroad with the RV, but we have been before in a Kon-Tiki.
I have had no trouble getting breakdown cover for the Kon-Tiki, but an RV is a very different animal, has anybody any suggestions or can a good deal be recomended.
We are covered here with Green Flag through The Caravan Club, no size limit, not sure about France though.  :?: :?: :roll:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I am insured with TOWERGATE BAKER and for an extra £60 got full European *commercial* vehicle breakdown cover.

Guess why they got my business :wink: :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Breakdown*

Hi

Safeguard insurance includes euro breakdown cover - size and weight unlimited.

Might be worth a thought if your renewal is due.

Russell


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi Dangerous

We were steered towards the RAC, special Arrival scheme, through the Caravan and Camping Club. You can contact the RAC directly and ask for the Arrival scheme and quote your CCC mem. no. If you don't have one it may be worth joining in addition to the Caravan Club.

The Arrival scheme eliminates all weight, height and length restrictions for motorhomes for European use.

Best of Luck


----------



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes your caravan and camping cover with the RAC does cover you in France. Worth every peeny.
I had the misfortune of a gearbox failure on my Itasca Suncruiser. The recovery charges back from just outside Cherburg to Dudleys at Oxford cost in excess of £3000. 

Dave


----------

